
Show HN: Dear Article One – Easy Civic Engagement - awinograd
https://www.deararticleone.com/
======
rylwin
Very cool idea. Certainly makes it easier to engage with our politicians,
hopefully in a more meaningful way.

They place a lot more weight on letters than clicks on an online poll.

I could see something like this being very helpful for NGOs focused on
lobbying on behalf of their constituents e.g., they could pre-pay for a
certain number of letters to be sent out, provide a coupon code and a
sample/fill-in-the-blank letter to their members, then the members could, in
seconds, send out an email to all of their reps. This could be a powerful
tool.

Also, nice UX and love the price transparency. Doing this as a 501(c)3 is also
a nice touch. Bravo

------
mwkessenich
Great idea, I would use it.

